# interfaccia grafica... risolverò prima o poi?

## thunder71

Non riesco proprio a configurare la mia scheda video (ati mobility radeon 9700) sul mio portatile... non riesco a configurare X

ho già emergiato i driver ati, l'xorg X11, e gnome, ma quando lancio:

```

X -configure

```

restituisce un messaggio, della quale non riesco a leggere nella sua totalità, neanche antecedendo il comando "less",

ma che nella parte finale del messaggio dopo una serie di nomi di schede video, indica:

```

Backtrace:

0: X(xf86SigHandler+0x85) [0x80d2f63]

1: X(DoConfigure+0x209) [0x80e1d5b]

2: X(InitOutput+0x68a) [0x80a68c5]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11. Server aborting

Aborted

```

azz.. Ho abortito, e non ero manco incinto...   :Mr. Green: 

col comando

```

xorgcfg

```

Identico errore, saranno stati gemelli  :Mr. Green: 

l'unica è xorgconfig, ma quando arrivo all'impostazione dove devo inserire horizontal sync, e refresh verticale, non so che parametri mettere.. 

allora, ho emergiato ddcxinfo-knoppix, che automaticamente dovrebbe testare, riconoscere, e di conseguenza dare un output sulle frequenze orizzontali e verticali del monitor, ma come al solito non mi fa vedere tutto l'output, solo le ultime 10 righe... 

questo benedetto ddcxinfo-*, fa un log da qualche parte da poter vedere con calma? perchè io non l'ho capito.

chissà se per la fine delle feste riuscirò ad avere il pc funzionante... mah!

se serve qualche altra info, ditemelo?  :Mr. Green: Last edited by thunder71 on Sun Feb 03, 2008 11:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

benvenuto nei dannATI, vedi che dovresti usare aticonfig o qualcosa del genere se usi fglrx (e non dimenticare eselect opengl ati).

Segui la guida ufficiale o quella sul wiki e da qualche parte nel forum dovrebbe esserci un esempio di xorg.conf valido.

in make.conf quale driver (variabile VIDEO_CARDS) hai impostato?

Se non ti serve il 3d e non vuoi compiz ti consiglio i radeon open source o i nuovi radeonhd sono più stabili e performanti.

----------

## thunder71

beh! pensavo, che più avanti, avrei comunque installato qualcosa del tipo compiz, per avere, desktop rotante, e missili perforanti (ah no, quello era goldrake)

conosci una guida italiana gia sperimentata che spiega come diavolo usare aticonfig? 

in VIDEO_CARDS uso fglrx, e il comando eselect opengl ati, l'ho dato subito dopo aver emergiato i driver ati

radeonhd? mai sentito parlare, ora do n'okkio

se copio paro paro il file xorg di qualcuno che ha postato, non rischio di sbagasciare il monitor (considerando che è pure quello del notebook, e non crt?)

qualcuno sa dove logga (se logga) ddcxinfo-knoppix?

grazie per l'attenzione

----------

## djinnZ

veramente sono i crt quelli che possono essere mandati al creatorecon i timing sballati e non gli lcd.

Guide in italiano non ne conosco (a parte quella ufficiale) ma trattandosi di ati ti conviene prima capire come far funzionare il driver con la 1024x768 standard e dopo andare a regolare la risoluzione ed i timing con una riga dedicata (che comunque con fglrx non è sempre necessaria, un minimo di capacità le ha, scarse ma le ha).

----------

## thunder71

Sto provando a rifare daccapo tutta la procedura, ripartendo a riemergere "xorg-server"

se subito dopo do un:

```

emerge -pv xorg-server

```

mi restituisce questo output:

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild R    ]  x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r2  USE="dri ipv6 nptl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICE="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmg -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v41 -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kb

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of download: 0 kb

Chissà perchè, ho il sospetto che il fatto che alcune cose son segnate in rosso, ad esempio fglrx, mi fan credere che stia li l'errore.. boh?

che dite?

un'altra cosa:

dando:

```

eselect opengl list

```

restituisce:

Available OpenGL implementations:

[1]    ati *

[2]    xorg-x11

Che significa quell'asterisco?  :Confused: 

Scusate se non ho messo in Code, ma potevo scegliere, o Code o Colore, tutt'è 2 non so come si fà, a quanto pare non me lo accettava  :Razz: 

----------

## unz

le scritte in rosso sono giuste, ed indicano le USE [opzioni di compilazione] che hai attivato per il pacchetto. Io ci aggiungerei pure radeon, tra le schede grafiche.

Eselect ti dice che hai selezionato il motore di rendering della ATI, esatto anche questo.

----------

## thunder71

 *unz wrote:*   

> le scritte in rosso sono giuste, ed indicano le USE [opzioni di compilazione] che hai attivato per il pacchetto. Io ci aggiungerei pure radeon, tra le schede grafiche.
> 
> Eselect ti dice che hai selezionato il motore di rendering della ATI, esatto anche questo.

 

domanda newbba:

nel file make.conf devo aggiungere radeon?

se è si:

devo creare un'altra voce VIDEO_CARDS="?

oppure aggiungo insieme a fglrx con uno spazio, e/o virgola, e/o trattino?

ci sono novità  :Mr. Green:  Ho rifatto tutto il procedimento da capo, ed il file xorg l'ho autogenerato con

```

xorgcfg -textmode

```

mancava il busid, ho inserito quello, ed è andato a posto, ma anche nella scelta delle schede video, non c'era la mia scheda video, per cui ne avrà messa una generica, quando ho riavviato, per la prima volta in assoluto in vita mia ho visto l'interfaccia grafica di gentoo (olè! ovviamente vedo tutto a quadrettoni, però questo mi porta un sacco di vantaggi

Non uso il mac di mia moglie con conseguenti rotture di balle (di natale) da parte di essa

Sono moralmente di buon umore

posso finalmente postare da questo pc file come ad esempio xorg, ma non solo, semplicemente con un CTRL+C CTRL+V

posso vedere finalmente tutti i comandi da console anche all'inizio del file, come ad esempio ddcxinfo-knoppix!!

haem.. a proposito, mica ci ho capito nulla con l'output:

```

localhost ~ # ddcxinfo-knoppix -hsync -vsync -modelines -monitor -modes -firstmode

0-0

0-0

        #  Default modes distilled from

        #      "VESA and Industry Standards and Guide for Computer Display Monitor

        #       Timing", version 1.0, revision 0.8, adopted September 17, 1998.

        #  $XFree86: xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/etc/vesamodes,v 1.4 1999/11/18 16:52:17 tsi Exp $

        # 640x350 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.9kHz

        ModeLine "640x350"    31.5  640  672  736  832    350  382  385  445 +hsync -vsync

        # 640x400 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.9kHz

        ModeLine "640x400"    31.5  640  672  736  832    400  401  404  445 -hsync +vsync

        # 720x400 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.9kHz

        ModeLine "720x400"    35.5  720  756  828  936    400  401  404  446 -hsync +vsync

        # 640x480 @ 60Hz (Industry standard) hsync: 31.5kHz

        ModeLine "640x480"    25.2  640  656  752  800    480  490  492  525 -hsync -vsync

        # 640x480 @ 72Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.9kHz

        ModeLine "640x480"    31.5  640  664  704  832    480  489  491  520 -hsync -vsync

        # 640x480 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.5kHz

        ModeLine "640x480"    31.5  640  656  720  840    480  481  484  500 -hsync -vsync

        # 640x480 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 43.3kHz

        ModeLine "640x480"    36.0  640  696  752  832    480  481  484  509 -hsync -vsync

        # 800x600 @ 56Hz (VESA) hsync: 35.2kHz

        ModeLine "800x600"    36.0  800  824  896 1024    600  601  603  625 +hsync +vsync

        # 800x600 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.9kHz

        ModeLine "800x600"    40.0  800  840  968 1056    600  601  605  628 +hsync +vsync

        # 800x600 @ 72Hz (VESA) hsync: 48.1kHz

        ModeLine "800x600"    50.0  800  856  976 1040    600  637  643  666 +hsync +vsync

        # 800x600 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 46.9kHz

        ModeLine "800x600"    49.5  800  816  896 1056    600  601  604  625 +hsync +vsync

        # 800x600 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 53.7kHz

        ModeLine "800x600"    56.3  800  832  896 1048    600  601  604  631 +hsync +vsync

        # 1024x768i @ 43Hz (industry standard) hsync: 35.5kHz

        ModeLine "1024x768"   44.9 1024 1032 1208 1264    768  768  776  817 +hsync +vsync Interlace

        # 1024x768 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 48.4kHz

        ModeLine "1024x768"   65.0 1024 1048 1184 1344    768  771  777  806 -hsync -vsync

        # 1024x768 @ 70Hz (VESA) hsync: 56.5kHz

        ModeLine "1024x768"   75.0 1024 1048 1184 1328    768  771  777  806 -hsync -vsync

        # 1024x768 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 60.0kHz

        ModeLine "1024x768"   78.8 1024 1040 1136 1312    768  769  772  800 +hsync +vsync

        # 1024x768 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 68.7kHz

        ModeLine "1024x768"   94.5 1024 1072 1168 1376    768  769  772  808 +hsync +vsync

        # 1152x864 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 67.5kHz

        ModeLine "1152x864"  108.0 1152 1216 1344 1600    864  865  868  900 +hsync +vsync

        # 1280x960 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 60.0kHz

        ModeLine "1280x960"  108.0 1280 1376 1488 1800    960  961  964 1000 +hsync +vsync

        # 1280x960 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 85.9kHz

        ModeLine "1280x960"  148.5 1280 1344 1504 1728    960  961  964 1011 +hsync +vsync

        # 1280x1024 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 64.0kHz

        ModeLine "1280x1024" 108.0 1280 1328 1440 1688   1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

        # 1280x1024 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 80.0kHz

        ModeLine "1280x1024" 135.0 1280 1296 1440 1688   1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

        # 1280x1024 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 91.1kHz

        ModeLine "1280x1024" 157.5 1280 1344 1504 1728   1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync

        # 1600x1200 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 75.0kHz

        ModeLine "1600x1200" 162.0 1600 1664 1856 2160   1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

        # 1600x1200 @ 65Hz (VESA) hsync: 81.3kHz

        ModeLine "1600x1200" 175.5 1600 1664 1856 2160   1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

        # 1600x1200 @ 70Hz (VESA) hsync: 87.5kHz

        ModeLine "1600x1200" 189.0 1600 1664 1856 2160   1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

        # 1600x1200 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 93.8kHz

        ModeLine "1600x1200" 202.5 1600 1664 1856 2160   1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

        # 1600x1200 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 106.3kHz

        ModeLine "1600x1200" 229.5 1600 1664 1856 2160   1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

        # 1792x1344 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 83.6kHz

        ModeLine "1792x1344" 204.8 1792 1920 2120 2448   1344 1345 1348 1394 -hsync +vsync

        # 1792x1344 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 106.3kHz

        ModeLine "1792x1344" 261.0 1792 1888 2104 2456   1344 1345 1348 1417 -hsync +vsync

        # 1856x1392 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 86.3kHz

        ModeLine "1856x1392" 218.3 1856 1952 2176 2528   1392 1393 1396 1439 -hsync +vsync

        # 1856x1392 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 112.5kHz

        ModeLine "1856x1392" 288.0 1856 1984 2208 2560   1392 1393 1396 1500 -hsync +vsync

        # 1920x1440 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 90.0kHz

        ModeLine "1920x1440" 234.0 1920 2048 2256 2600   1440 1441 1444 1500 -hsync +vsync

        # 1920x1440 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 112.5kHz

        ModeLine "1920x1440" 297.0 1920 2064 2288 2640   1440 1441 1444 1500 -hsync +vsync

        # Additional modelines

        ModeLine "1800x1440"  230    1800 1896 2088 2392  1440 1441 1444 1490 +HSync +VSync

        ModeLine "1800x1440"  250    1800 1896 2088 2392  1440 1441 1444 1490 +HSync +VSync

        # Extended modelines with GTF timings

        # 640x480 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 50.90 kHz; pclk: 43.16 MHz

        ModeLine "640x480"  43.16  640 680 744 848  480 481 484 509  -HSync +Vsync

        # 768x576 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 35.82 kHz; pclk: 34.96 MHz

        ModeLine "768x576"  34.96  768 792 872 976  576 577 580 597  -HSync +Vsync

        # 768x576 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 43.27 kHz; pclk: 42.93 MHz

        ModeLine "768x576"  42.93  768 800 880 992  576 577 580 601  -HSync +Vsync

        # 768x576 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 45.15 kHz; pclk: 45.51 MHz

        ModeLine "768x576"  45.51  768 808 888 1008  576 577 580 602  -HSync +Vsync

        # 768x576 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 51.42 kHz; pclk: 51.84 MHz

        ModeLine "768x576"  51.84  768 808 888 1008  576 577 580 605  -HSync +Vsync

        # 768x576 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 61.10 kHz; pclk: 62.57 MHz

        ModeLine "768x576"  62.57  768 816 896 1024  576 577 580 611  -HSync +Vsync

        # 800x600 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 63.60 kHz; pclk: 68.18 MHz

        ModeLine "800x600"  68.18  800 848 936 1072  600 601 604 636  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1024x768 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 81.40 kHz; pclk: 113.31 MHz

        ModeLine "1024x768"  113.31  1024 1096 1208 1392  768 769 772 814  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1152x864 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 53.70 kHz; pclk: 81.62 MHz

        ModeLine "1152x864"  81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1152x864 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 77.10 kHz; pclk: 119.65 MHz

        ModeLine "1152x864"  119.65  1152 1224 1352 1552  864 865 868 907  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1152x864 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 91.50 kHz; pclk: 143.47 MHz

        ModeLine "1152x864"  143.47  1152 1232 1360 1568  864 865 868 915  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1280x960 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 72.07 kHz; pclk: 124.54 MHz

        ModeLine "1280x960"  124.54  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 1001  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1280x960 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 75.15 kHz; pclk: 129.86 MHz

        ModeLine "1280x960"  129.86  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 1002  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1280x960 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 101.70 kHz; pclk: 178.99 MHz

        ModeLine "1280x960"  178.99  1280 1376 1520 1760  960 961 964 1017  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1280x1024 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 108.50 kHz; pclk: 190.96 MHz

        ModeLine "1280x1024"  190.96  1280 1376 1520 1760  1024 1025 1028 1085  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1400x1050 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 65.22 kHz; pclk: 122.61 MHz

        ModeLine "1400x1050"  122.61  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1400x1050 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 78.77 kHz; pclk: 149.34 MHz

        ModeLine "1400x1050"  149.34  1400 1496 1648 1896  1050 1051 1054 1094  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1400x1050 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 82.20 kHz; pclk: 155.85 MHz

        ModeLine "1400x1050"  155.85  1400 1496 1648 1896  1050 1051 1054 1096  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1400x1050 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 93.76 kHz; pclk: 179.26 MHz

        ModeLine "1400x1050"  179.26  1400 1504 1656 1912  1050 1051 1054 1103  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1400x1050 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 111.20 kHz; pclk: 214.39 MHz

        ModeLine "1400x1050"  214.39  1400 1512 1664 1928  1050 1051 1054 1112  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1600x1200 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 127.10 kHz; pclk: 280.64 MHz

        ModeLine "1600x1200"  280.64  1600 1728 1904 2208  1200 1201 1204 1271  -HSync +Vsync

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

#       HorizSync    28.0 - 78.0 # Warning: This may fry very old Monitors

        HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0 # Warning: This may fry old Monitors

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0 # Very conservative. May flicker.

#       VertRefresh  50.0 - 62.0 # Extreme conservative. Will flicker. TFT default.

        #  Default modes distilled from

        #      "VESA and Industry Standards and Guide for Computer Display Monitor

        #       Timing", version 1.0, revision 0.8, adopted September 17, 1998.

        #  $XFree86: xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/etc/vesamodes,v 1.4 1999/11/18 16:52:17 tsi Exp $

        # 640x350 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.9kHz

        ModeLine "640x350"    31.5  640  672  736  832    350  382  385  445 +hsync -vsync

        # 640x400 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.9kHz

        ModeLine "640x400"    31.5  640  672  736  832    400  401  404  445 -hsync +vsync

        # 720x400 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.9kHz

        ModeLine "720x400"    35.5  720  756  828  936    400  401  404  446 -hsync +vsync

        # 640x480 @ 60Hz (Industry standard) hsync: 31.5kHz

        ModeLine "640x480"    25.2  640  656  752  800    480  490  492  525 -hsync -vsync

        # 640x480 @ 72Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.9kHz

        ModeLine "640x480"    31.5  640  664  704  832    480  489  491  520 -hsync -vsync

        # 640x480 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.5kHz

        ModeLine "640x480"    31.5  640  656  720  840    480  481  484  500 -hsync -vsync

        # 640x480 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 43.3kHz

        ModeLine "640x480"    36.0  640  696  752  832    480  481  484  509 -hsync -vsync

        # 800x600 @ 56Hz (VESA) hsync: 35.2kHz

        ModeLine "800x600"    36.0  800  824  896 1024    600  601  603  625 +hsync +vsync

        # 800x600 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.9kHz

        ModeLine "800x600"    40.0  800  840  968 1056    600  601  605  628 +hsync +vsync

        # 800x600 @ 72Hz (VESA) hsync: 48.1kHz

        ModeLine "800x600"    50.0  800  856  976 1040    600  637  643  666 +hsync +vsync

        # 800x600 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 46.9kHz

        ModeLine "800x600"    49.5  800  816  896 1056    600  601  604  625 +hsync +vsync

        # 800x600 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 53.7kHz

        ModeLine "800x600"    56.3  800  832  896 1048    600  601  604  631 +hsync +vsync

        # 1024x768i @ 43Hz (industry standard) hsync: 35.5kHz

        ModeLine "1024x768"   44.9 1024 1032 1208 1264    768  768  776  817 +hsync +vsync Interlace

        # 1024x768 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 48.4kHz

        ModeLine "1024x768"   65.0 1024 1048 1184 1344    768  771  777  806 -hsync -vsync

        # 1024x768 @ 70Hz (VESA) hsync: 56.5kHz

        ModeLine "1024x768"   75.0 1024 1048 1184 1328    768  771  777  806 -hsync -vsync

        # 1024x768 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 60.0kHz

        ModeLine "1024x768"   78.8 1024 1040 1136 1312    768  769  772  800 +hsync +vsync

        # 1024x768 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 68.7kHz

        ModeLine "1024x768"   94.5 1024 1072 1168 1376    768  769  772  808 +hsync +vsync

        # 1152x864 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 67.5kHz

        ModeLine "1152x864"  108.0 1152 1216 1344 1600    864  865  868  900 +hsync +vsync

        # 1280x960 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 60.0kHz

        ModeLine "1280x960"  108.0 1280 1376 1488 1800    960  961  964 1000 +hsync +vsync

        # 1280x960 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 85.9kHz

        ModeLine "1280x960"  148.5 1280 1344 1504 1728    960  961  964 1011 +hsync +vsync

        # 1280x1024 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 64.0kHz

        ModeLine "1280x1024" 108.0 1280 1328 1440 1688   1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

        # 1280x1024 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 80.0kHz

        ModeLine "1280x1024" 135.0 1280 1296 1440 1688   1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

        # 1280x1024 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 91.1kHz

        ModeLine "1280x1024" 157.5 1280 1344 1504 1728   1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync

        # 1600x1200 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 75.0kHz

        ModeLine "1600x1200" 162.0 1600 1664 1856 2160   1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

        # 1600x1200 @ 65Hz (VESA) hsync: 81.3kHz

        ModeLine "1600x1200" 175.5 1600 1664 1856 2160   1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

        # 1600x1200 @ 70Hz (VESA) hsync: 87.5kHz

        ModeLine "1600x1200" 189.0 1600 1664 1856 2160   1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

        # 1600x1200 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 93.8kHz

        ModeLine "1600x1200" 202.5 1600 1664 1856 2160   1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

        # 1600x1200 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 106.3kHz

        ModeLine "1600x1200" 229.5 1600 1664 1856 2160   1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

        # 1792x1344 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 83.6kHz

        ModeLine "1792x1344" 204.8 1792 1920 2120 2448   1344 1345 1348 1394 -hsync +vsync

        # 1792x1344 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 106.3kHz

        ModeLine "1792x1344" 261.0 1792 1888 2104 2456   1344 1345 1348 1417 -hsync +vsync

        # 1856x1392 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 86.3kHz

        ModeLine "1856x1392" 218.3 1856 1952 2176 2528   1392 1393 1396 1439 -hsync +vsync

        # 1856x1392 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 112.5kHz

        ModeLine "1856x1392" 288.0 1856 1984 2208 2560   1392 1393 1396 1500 -hsync +vsync

        # 1920x1440 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 90.0kHz

        ModeLine "1920x1440" 234.0 1920 2048 2256 2600   1440 1441 1444 1500 -hsync +vsync

        # 1920x1440 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 112.5kHz

        ModeLine "1920x1440" 297.0 1920 2064 2288 2640   1440 1441 1444 1500 -hsync +vsync

        # Additional modelines

        ModeLine "1800x1440"  230    1800 1896 2088 2392  1440 1441 1444 1490 +HSync +VSync

        ModeLine "1800x1440"  250    1800 1896 2088 2392  1440 1441 1444 1490 +HSync +VSync

        # Extended modelines with GTF timings

        # 640x480 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 50.90 kHz; pclk: 43.16 MHz

        ModeLine "640x480"  43.16  640 680 744 848  480 481 484 509  -HSync +Vsync

        # 768x576 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 35.82 kHz; pclk: 34.96 MHz

        ModeLine "768x576"  34.96  768 792 872 976  576 577 580 597  -HSync +Vsync

        # 768x576 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 43.27 kHz; pclk: 42.93 MHz

        ModeLine "768x576"  42.93  768 800 880 992  576 577 580 601  -HSync +Vsync

        # 768x576 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 45.15 kHz; pclk: 45.51 MHz

        ModeLine "768x576"  45.51  768 808 888 1008  576 577 580 602  -HSync +Vsync

        # 768x576 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 51.42 kHz; pclk: 51.84 MHz

        ModeLine "768x576"  51.84  768 808 888 1008  576 577 580 605  -HSync +Vsync

        # 768x576 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 61.10 kHz; pclk: 62.57 MHz

        ModeLine "768x576"  62.57  768 816 896 1024  576 577 580 611  -HSync +Vsync

        # 800x600 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 63.60 kHz; pclk: 68.18 MHz

        ModeLine "800x600"  68.18  800 848 936 1072  600 601 604 636  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1024x768 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 81.40 kHz; pclk: 113.31 MHz

        ModeLine "1024x768"  113.31  1024 1096 1208 1392  768 769 772 814  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1152x864 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 53.70 kHz; pclk: 81.62 MHz

        ModeLine "1152x864"  81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1152x864 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 77.10 kHz; pclk: 119.65 MHz

        ModeLine "1152x864"  119.65  1152 1224 1352 1552  864 865 868 907  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1152x864 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 91.50 kHz; pclk: 143.47 MHz

        ModeLine "1152x864"  143.47  1152 1232 1360 1568  864 865 868 915  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1280x960 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 72.07 kHz; pclk: 124.54 MHz

        ModeLine "1280x960"  124.54  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 1001  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1280x960 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 75.15 kHz; pclk: 129.86 MHz

        ModeLine "1280x960"  129.86  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 1002  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1280x960 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 101.70 kHz; pclk: 178.99 MHz

        ModeLine "1280x960"  178.99  1280 1376 1520 1760  960 961 964 1017  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1280x1024 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 108.50 kHz; pclk: 190.96 MHz

        ModeLine "1280x1024"  190.96  1280 1376 1520 1760  1024 1025 1028 1085  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1400x1050 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 65.22 kHz; pclk: 122.61 MHz

        ModeLine "1400x1050"  122.61  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1400x1050 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 78.77 kHz; pclk: 149.34 MHz

        ModeLine "1400x1050"  149.34  1400 1496 1648 1896  1050 1051 1054 1094  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1400x1050 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 82.20 kHz; pclk: 155.85 MHz

        ModeLine "1400x1050"  155.85  1400 1496 1648 1896  1050 1051 1054 1096  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1400x1050 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 93.76 kHz; pclk: 179.26 MHz

        ModeLine "1400x1050"  179.26  1400 1504 1656 1912  1050 1051 1054 1103  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1400x1050 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 111.20 kHz; pclk: 214.39 MHz

        ModeLine "1400x1050"  214.39  1400 1512 1664 1928  1050 1051 1054 1112  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1600x1200 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 127.10 kHz; pclk: 280.64 MHz

        ModeLine "1600x1200"  280.64  1600 1728 1904 2208  1200 1201 1204 1271  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

localhost ~ # 

```

tanto che ci sono, approfitto e metto il file xorg:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Layout0"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "freetype"

   # Load "xtt"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc104"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

   HorizSync    28.0 - 49.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "ati"

   BusID       "01:00:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## GiRa

La tua scheda funziona benissimo coi driver open.

Imposta VIDEO_CARDS="flxgrquelcheè radeon"

E prova ad usare il driver radeon di xorg. Supporta anche lo scaling della GPU ed altre fighezze.

----------

## thunder71

Ci sono quasi.. (credo) dovrei caricare i moduli in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

si, ma quali?

come si chiamano i moduli giusti da caricare? o meglio, come faccio a capire quali sono quelli giusti?

credo di essere ad un passo, perchè ora ho il direct rendering impostato su yes, non mi convincono però i fps  quando lancio glxgears intorno i 60.000

cmq in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, per ora ho:

agpgart

fglrx

credo manca un modulo giusto?

EDIT:

haem.. ero convinto di aver postato in precedenza lspci.. ops..

```

localhost ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 645xx (rev 51)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge)

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS963 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 25)

00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2 SMBus Controller

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE]

00:02.6 Modem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Modem Controller (rev a0)

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 90)

00:09.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ac)

00:09.1 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ac)

00:09.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

```

EDIT2:

Continuo a non capire una cosa...

come fare a caricare il modulo giusto? come so che proprio quel modulo è giusto per quella scheda?

inoltre quando faccio il boot all'accensione, mi indica che il caricamento del modulo agpgart non va a buon fine

dove trovo il log del boot?Last edited by thunder71 on Sat Jan 26, 2008 8:11 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## thunder71

Mi avete abbandonato...   :Sad: 

----------

## GiRa

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> E prova ad usare il driver radeon di xorg. Supporta anche lo scaling della GPU ed altre fighezze.

 

----------

## thunder71

 *GiRa wrote:*   

>  *GiRa wrote:*   E prova ad usare il driver radeon di xorg. Supporta anche lo scaling della GPU ed altre fighezze. 

 

e come faccio ad installarli?

ho provato a dare fglrxinfo, questo è il risultato:

```

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)

```

questo mi fa pensare che ho i driver mesa installati.. ma come è possibile?

sono sicuro di aver installato i driver ati!   :Shocked: 

boh! mi sono perso, non ne uscirò più da qui!

----------

## Alakhai

i mesa sono niente popò di meno che le librerie opengl, che sono indipendenti dalla tua scheda grafica e quindi driver.. non confonderti o veramente non ne esci  :Very Happy: 

per quanta riguarda ati sono poco esperto visto che sono un nvidia user

----------

## thunder71

forse ho intuito il problema, ma non so come agire per risolverlo:

intanto, l'interfaccia grafica funziona, quello che ancora permane irrisoluto, è il direct rendering.. si saranno sprecate fiumi di parole, su questo problema, nei vari forum in giro per la rete, ma vi assucuro che ho guardato di tutto:

dunque, se do:

```

fglrxinfo 

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)

```

quindi il direct rendering:

```

glxinfo | grep direct

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

```

allora come suggerisce l'output:

```

LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

libGL error: XF86DRIQueryDirectRenderingCapable failed

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_ARB_multisample, 

    GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

```

poi dal log scopro:

```

grep -i aiglx /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(==) AIGLX enabled

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

```

e

```

grep -e EE -e WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "HWCursor" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "Centermode" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "VideoOverlay" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

```

qualcuno in chat mi ha detto che potrebbe essere un problema di configurazione, quindi posto anche lo xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Layout0"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   Option          "AIGLX"   "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "freetype"

   # Load "xtt"

   Load  "radeon"

   #Load  "fglrx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "it"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

   HorizSync    28.0 - 49.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

   HorizSync    31.5 - 31.5

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

  #prima era "ati"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   Card        "* Generic VGA compatible"

   BusID       "00:01:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "radeon"

   Card        "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

   Option       "HWCursor" "false"

   Option       "Centermode" "off"

   Option       "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

   Option       "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

   Option       "VideoOverlay" "off"

   Option       "DRI"   "true"

   Option       "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"   "true"

   BusID       "01:00:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group   0

   Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

 EndSection

```

qualcuno ha suggerimenti utili, per lo meno, su dove mi devo concentrare? io ho perso le speranze..

----------

## Tigerwalk

Io per abilitare il direct-rendering (ATI X 1600 Mobility) ho seguito questa guida ed ho installato gli ati-drivers-8.42.3 (masked).

----------

## thunder71

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> Io per abilitare il direct-rendering (ATI X 1600 Mobility) ho seguito questa guida ed ho installato gli ati-drivers-8.42.3 (masked).

 

quella guida, con me non ha funzionato.. e nemmeno altre guide.

----------

## Tigerwalk

hai anche provato ad installare i drivers ati masked?

----------

## thunder71

Le ho provate tutte, mi sa che installo un'altra distribuzione, non ne esco da qui, e le guide che ho seguito, non mi son state molto d'aiuto

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *thunder71 wrote:*   

> Le ho provate tutte, mi sa che installo un'altra distribuzione, non ne esco da qui, e le guide che ho seguito, non mi son state molto d'aiuto

 

dai 

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep DRM

per controllare se nel kernel il Direct Rendering è attivato

p.s.: puoi avere compiz anche con l'indirect rendering

----------

## thunder71

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep DRM

CONFIG_DRM=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

```

parrebbe di si

comunque, il direct rendering, non mi serve solo per installare il cubo rotante. anche! ma sopratutto per far funzionare correttamente alcuni programmi e giochi.

d'altra parte, ho speso dei soldi per comprare questo hardware, e vorrei utilizzarlo al 100%

----------

## thunder71

Risolto:

Ho disinstallato Gentoo, ed ho installato PcLinuxOs

forse più avanti proverò a reinstallare gentoo, per ora va bene così  :Wink: 

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *thunder71 wrote:*   

> Risolto:
> 
> Ho disinstallato Gentoo, ed ho installato PcLinuxOs
> 
> forse più avanti proverò a reinstallare gentoo, per ora va bene così 

 

alla prossima allora!

----------

## lavish

Risolvere installando un'altra distro non significa risolvere. Ho tolto il tag [RISOLTO].

----------

## xveilsidex

questa guida secondo me è la migliore per configurare una s.video ati.. io ho utilizzato questa per la configurazione della scheda video x1400 sul laptop e 9800 pro sul fisso 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

----------

## thunder71

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> questa guida secondo me è la migliore per configurare una s.video ati.. io ho utilizzato questa per la configurazione della scheda video x1400 sul laptop e 9800 pro sul fisso 
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

 

Purtroppo non conosco l'inglese, ad occhio, sembra una buona guida, anche se non ci capisco nulla.. funzionerà anche con la mia scheda, che è una mobility 9700?

l'ho messo nei preferiti il link, e, forse reinstallerò più avanti gentoo.. oppure venderò questo portatile, per farmene uno più compatibile possibile con Linux, in quel caso, forse avrò meno problemi, difatti, io non avevo problemi solo con la scheda video, risolto questo, poi dovevo combattere con la scheda SD minisd, che è una ricoh, e sapevo che era un problema installare anche quello.. avevo problemi pure con la scheda wifi (sempre ricoh).. vabbè, ma questa è un'altra storia, magari posso salvare qualche file di configurazione da questa distribuzione, per poi adattarla a gentoo? potrebbe essere un'idea secondo voi?

----------

## xveilsidex

io se fossi in te inizierei a capirci quacosa d'inglese perchè le informazioni migliori che trovi in rete (specialmente nel campo dell'informatica) sono in inglese, quindi per forza di cose dovresti , non dico impararlo, ma almeno cercare di comprederlo. comunque quella guida si riassume in questi passi :

0) ricompila il kernel come nella guida e assicurati di mettere il modulo per l'agp se hai una s.video agp

1) in /etc/make.conf  inserisci VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

2) emerge ati-drivers

3) env-update && source /etc/profile

4) modprobe fglrx (assicurati che eselect punti al kernel ke stai utilizzando.. per vedere la lista dei kernel fai eselect kernel list e per selezionare un kernel fai eselect kerneL set  numero_a_cui_è_attribuito_il_kernel

5) esegui da terminale eselect opengl set ati

3) esegui dal terminale X -configure dovrebbe crearti un file nella dir di root che si chiama xorg.conf.new  se dovesse andar storto qualcosa esegui xorgcfg che ha lo stesso compito del comando di prima, se dovesse andar storto anche questo esegui xorgcfg --textmode (e rispondi alle varie domande) 

3) ora devi copiare il file xorg.conf.net  in /etc/x11  quindi fai : cp xorg.conf.net  /etc/X11/xorg.conf

4) adesso fai /opt/bin/aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

5) nano /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 e inserisci :

agpgart

intel-agp -----> nel caso in cui tu abbia un agp diverso da quello intel cambia il nome del modulo cn il nome del modulo agp ke hai compilato nel kernel altrimenti lascialde

fglrx

6) apri xorg.conf e alla fine del file inserisci :

Section "dri"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

p.s. dato che io ho sempre problemi di mouse imposto in xorg.conf nella sezione input device del mouse come device /dev/psaux 

e a protocol metto IMPS/2

PER NON FORMATTARE DI NUOVO IO TI CONSIGLIO DI PROVARE GIIIIENTUUU CON UNA MACCHINA VIRTUALE.

----------

## thunder71

intanto grazie, scusa il ritardo, ma fra le altre cose, ho libero solo i week-end, per poter fare qualsiasi cosa, ivi anche rispondere.

Purtroppo, nonostante avrei sempre voluto studiare inglese alle scuole medie, mi hanno appioppato il francese, per cui, ho studiato controvoglia quello, e mi ritrovo a non saper parlare nessuno dei 2.. anzi.. 3, visto che non mi sento na cima manco con "l'itagliano"  :Mr. Green: 

pressappoco, comunque seguendo quello che hai scritto, mi ritrovo a constatare di aver seguito all'incirca tutto quello che hai postato..

vabbè:

al passo 1, oltre a fglrx, c'era pure radeon...

usando un solo kernel, non ho seguito il passo relativo, anche se comunque, come ho letto in altre guide, mi son assicurato, che il link simbolico, puntasse al kernel corretto ( con un'altro comando)

Se avrai letto tutti i miei noiosissimi post, avrai capito che il comando 

```

X -configure

```

mi dava una serie di errori...

ero pure tentato, di chiedere a qualche volontario, facendolo collegare al pc in rete, se notava qualcosa di sbagliato, però forse chiedevo troppo, ed infatti, non ho chiesto a nessuno, oppure chiedere a qualcuno che abita vicino a casa mia (zona castelli romani) se veniva a dargli un'occhio ovviamente a pagamento.

cosa intendi per: provare gentoo con una macchina virtuale? mi dai qualche info in più qualche link? (in italiano)

[Offtopic] Io sto studiando un libro: 

"Linux

il sistema operativo

l'amministrazione

i server di rete"  di

Agostino Lorenzi

Marco Sangalli

Diego Tironi edito da Edizioni Atlas

Mi consigliate qualche altro testo da trovare in libreria nello specifico magari che parla di gentoo?

esistono corsi online che non costano un botto di soldi, da seguire magari nei week end?

[/Offtopic]

----------

## xveilsidex

internet ti offre qualsiasi cosa gratuitamente a patto che perdi tempo nel leggere e che sappi SOPRATUTTO un pochitooo d inglese! anzi io se fossi in te nel week-end farei proprio un corso d inglese   :Laughing: 

----------

## thunder71

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> internet ti offre qualsiasi cosa gratuitamente a patto che perdi tempo nel leggere e che sappi SOPRATUTTO un pochitooo d inglese! anzi io se fossi in te nel week-end farei proprio un corso d inglese  

 

non ho la possibilità di usare internet durante la settimana (per il momento) ma solo nei week-end, invece un libro lo posso leggere anche durante la settimana. :  :Wink: 

----------

